
The Limits of Explainability - katiey
https://www.wired.com/story/the-limits-of-explainability/
======
sharemywin
In the math example I had an intuition of the wrong price(10 cents) but, I
also had an intuition that it was wrong too. I knew I was going to need to do
the math, but didn't bother cause I knew the article was going to tell me in
few more seconds of reading.

